# Rear legs are pointing out, rather then straight.



## Dotty (Mar 19, 2012)

Our 13 mos GSD when she runs, her legs point out, like a running rabbit. 
She also is very slippy, on smooth surfaces she slides right down, rough tiles too. 


I would also say she has loose joints. 
I have never seen a dog like that. 
It is really cute, she is goofy. 

FYI her sister runs very nicely. 

Anyone else?
Is this a potential problem?


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Could be. Could not be. Is she altered? I ask because you really do not want to x-ray hips when they are in or near their heat cycle, it should be 2-3 months after their cycle. Things loosen up for pregnancy and you can get a bad read. 

If the feet are pointing outward, she is probably cow-hocked. Puppies go through a gangly stage, though I would think by 13 months that would have straightened out if it is going to.


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

selzer said:


> Could be. Could not be. Is she altered? I ask because you really do not want to x-ray hips when they are in or near their heat cycle, it should be 2-3 months after their cycle. Things loosen up for pregnancy and you can get a bad read.
> 
> If the feet are pointing outward, she is probably cow-hocked. Puppies go through a gangly stage, though I would think by 13 months that would have straightened out if it is going to.


can this be detected "cow hocked" when the puppy is around 8 weeks, or do we go by the structure of the parents and hope for the best. tks


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

huntergreen said:


> can this be detected "cow hocked" when the puppy is around 8 weeks, or do we go by the structure of the parents and hope for the best. tks


I don't know for sure. I have a pup that really looked cow hocked around 5 months old, but didn't at eight weeks old. I am just letting her grow out a bit and taking a wait and see approach. Her gangly stage was really gangly. Her sister never looked that way.


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

tks selzer get much snow from the super size storm ? just started here in jersey.


----------



## Dotty (Mar 19, 2012)

She is fixed!
She is really gangly, very uncoordinated, and a big girl. Is she goes to jump up on something, her backend doesnt make it and we need to help her. I wouldn't be surprised if she isn't finished growing. But, the cow hockedness has not improved one bit.


----------



## Dotty (Mar 19, 2012)

Omg 
Now I am stressing out!
I looked at pics of cow hocked dogs and that is her. 
What does the future hold for this?


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

I so do not want to scare you but just from your description *I* would be getting her xrayed. She sounds very similar to my male (14 months now) who has severe hip dysplasia (diagnosed by xray). All the best.


----------



## Dotty (Mar 19, 2012)

Now I am obsessing. 
Do people do strengthening exercises with their dogs to help it?


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Do not obsess. Enjoy the holidays then get her into an ortopedic vet for x-rays and assessment. If she is there are many things you can do to strengthen her muscles and minimize long term arthritic damage.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

huntergreen said:


> tks selzer get much snow from the super size storm ? just started here in jersey.


Yupp! There were whiteouts and nasty driving conditions yesterday, today not bad at all.


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

Dotty said:


> Now I am obsessing.
> Do people do strengthening exercises with their dogs to help it?


I hope I didn't add to your worry


----------



## Dotty (Mar 19, 2012)

I am a little worried. 
It would kill me if she ended up with wicked hip dysplasia (so?) at a young age.


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

have you checked with the breeder ?


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

This post is helpful to ME.
It's a mastiff site, but the pics posted show difference stances and types.
Forums / General Health / STANCE (correct and incorrect limbs) - Neapolitan Mastiff Information & Photo Gallery


I'd talk to her breeder and your vet about this.


----------



## Dotty (Mar 19, 2012)

huntergreen said:


> have you checked with the breeder ?


The breeder is a little defensive, so checking with her wouldn't help anything I don't think. 
This is her first set of pups that she sold (I think)
This dog is just full of problems!




APBTLove said:


> This post is helpful to ME.
> It's a mastiff site, but the pics posted show difference stances and types.
> Forums / General Health / STANCE (correct and incorrect limbs) - Neapolitan Mastiff Information & Photo Gallery
> 
> ...


Thank you so much!


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

Who is the breeder? 

If she's isn't a reputable one, there could be your problem. A good breeder will be there for the puppy no matter what, it's their responsibility until that dog is deceased - they brought it into the world! 

And you're welcome, don't fret too much.


----------



## Dotty (Mar 19, 2012)

APBTLove said:


> Who is the breeder?
> 
> If she's isn't a reputable one, there could be your problem. A good breeder will be there for the puppy no matter what, it's their responsibility until that dog is deceased - they brought it into the world!
> 
> And you're welcome, don't fret too much.


How do you mean she is responsible?

I will post pictures/video of her running and standing, later. 
I read about early hip dysplasia (sp?) it looks like we can get her hip replacements if need be. I better start saving


----------

